# Milled some more Cedar today.



## dustytools (May 27, 2007)

I finished the yard chores early today and decided to mill up a cedar that I took down a while back. This log was 11 ft. long and 14 inches wide at the widest end. I milled it two inches thick. View attachment 51919


View attachment 51920


View attachment 51921


View attachment 51922


View attachment 51923


----------



## carvinmark (May 27, 2007)

I just love that red cedar.


----------



## woodshop (May 27, 2007)

That's a nice looking cedar log... most of the cedar I get around here when I do, is smaller diameter, and often is not as strait and solid as that log. I did mill up some cedar in Jan, and it is dry now, in a pile in my garage, and walking even near the garage you get a good whiff of the stuff, I love it. Running through the saws and planers in the woodshop (my basement) smells up the whole house. Nobody complains.


----------



## dustytools (May 27, 2007)

I agree Woodshop, The smell of Cedar at the mill or in the shop is very pleasing.


----------



## oldsaw (May 27, 2007)

Hey Dusty, is that a 455 on that mill.... No, wait a minute, okay, sorry, I'm mistaken there. Carry on...

Mark


----------



## dustytools (May 27, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Hey Dusty, is that a 455 on that mill.... No, wait a minute, okay, sorry, I'm mistaken there. Carry on...
> 
> Mark



No Mark, Sappy wasnt around today when I was milling this log.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## zopi (May 27, 2007)

I think I will go buy a granby small log saw tomorrow...you have inspired me...I'd say my wife will be pissed, but I brought in a scavenged pile of still wet red oak last night fire the stove, and she was pissed because I couldn't get the trunk intact...:jawdrop: 

she is right tho'...it had a pretty figure for red oak...


plus i know where there is some big blow down cedar...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## OZDOG (May 28, 2007)

that's some very nice timber you got there  thanks for the pics


----------



## Adkpk (May 29, 2007)

Ummm, cedar. Nice pics.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 29, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Hey Dusty, is that a 455 on that mill.... No, wait a minute, okay, sorry, I'm mistaken there. Carry on...
> 
> Mark



Them thar be fightin' words!:sword: 


Nice work, dustyT


----------



## tribalwind (May 30, 2007)

aromatic cedars my favorite softwood,! 
and thats a really nice one. same goes for me regarding size, theyre kinda small form what i see around here.. ive found big white cedar though,

i recently started using soem cedar i salvaged for making woodturnings. i use to jsut use it for flutes but wow what a nice wood it is to turn. i made red cedar wine goblets ,bowls and magic wands at a craft fair i just did(took my mini-lathe) the demonstrations were a big hit,gotta do that again.

hey i love that guard-rail trailer ya got , genius 
i see another piece up against a tree.what do you use that for? 

also pretty cool that just those spring clamps on the L-bar on the log are enough to keep the ladder there,im surprised

nice stuff


----------



## dustytools (May 30, 2007)

tribalwind said:


> aromatic cedars my favorite softwood,!
> and thats a really nice one. same goes for me regarding size, theyre kinda small form what i see around here.. ive found big white cedar though,
> 
> i recently started using soem cedar i salvaged for making woodturnings. i use to jsut use it for flutes but wow what a nice wood it is to turn. i made red cedar wine goblets ,bowls and magic wands at a craft fair i just did(took my mini-lathe) the demonstrations were a big hit,gotta do that again.
> ...



The extra piece of guard rail is used to make a ramp up onto the trailer so that I can use a come-a-long to winch the log onto the trailer. I have to admit that the blue spring clamps were pretty weak and had to be readjusted a couple times during the cut. On the other end were some smaller spring clamps that held very well. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## dustytools (May 30, 2007)

Tribalwind, I would love to see some pictures of your turnings if you could post a few. Thanks.


----------



## Semi-Hex (May 31, 2007)

It's amazing how many different types of trees can be milled into such beautiful lumber. Great job.


----------



## BC_Logger (May 31, 2007)

I like working with cedar smells good too


----------



## dustytools (Jun 3, 2007)

I had a smaller Cedar log left in the pile that I decided to mill up today. It was about 9 inches on the small end and about 12 on the wider end. I ended up getting three 2 inch thick planks from it. The last picture is the total score from the last 2 weekends of milling. View attachment 52286


View attachment 52287


View attachment 52288


View attachment 52289


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice pics. The cedar around here that I've seen is small too, mostly 6" stuff and the bigger examples I've eyeballed have 2 small trunks instead of one main. I'm all out of bullets for ya Dusty... someone tag him for me.

Ian


----------



## dustytools (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Ian. Ive got a few more good sized ones still standing. Maybe when your new 372 is ready we can drop one or two and mill them up.


----------



## woodshop (Jun 3, 2007)

That cedar will dry quickly this time of year. Even 8/4 stuff won't take all summer. Not so with hardwoods like oak/maple/cherry... but cedar, most pine and also poplar I found do dry pretty quickly stickered like that out in the open in spring/summer. My 5/4 poplar I stickered last spring was dry enough to work with in 6 weeks. 5/4 redcedar like yours I stickered about a month ago is already down to less than 20%.


----------



## dustytools (Jun 3, 2007)

woodshop said:


> That cedar will dry quickly this time of year. Even 8/4 stuff won't take all summer. Not so with hardwoods like oak/maple/cherry... but cedar, most pine and also poplar I found do dry pretty quickly stickered like that out in the open in spring/summer. My 5/4 poplar I stickered last spring was dry enough to work with in 6 weeks. 5/4 redcedar like yours I stickered about a month ago is already down to less than 20%.



One other thing that I have noticed about cedar is that it stays flat after it has dried and has minimal checking even when the ends arent sealed.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 3, 2007)

dustytools said:


> One other thing that I have noticed about cedar is that it stays flat after it has dried and has minimal checking even when the ends arent sealed.



Yep- the cedar I've milled has been pretty forgiving.


----------



## poleframer (Jun 4, 2007)

Lots of incense cedar here. Gets pretty good size, 36"+ isnt uncommon. Wouldnt want to use too much of it for interior work tho, it can be pretty strong smelling. Have a fair bit available for milling, it cuts so easy I think about going with a thin bar/chain.
There's also Port Orford around, but scarse. I have a few on my place. Now that is some of the sweetest smelling cedar. Anyone worked with it?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 4, 2007)

The last apartment I rented had a LOT of cedar that was milled on site used for everything from counter tops to walls. The bathroom and bedroom closet were cedar top to bottom, even the medicine cabinets were made out of it. 

Ian


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 4, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Hey Dusty, is that a 455 on that mill.... No, wait a minute, okay, sorry, I'm mistaken there. Carry on...
> 
> Mark



Yep, he's building a grapestake fence.


----------



## cobbler (Jun 9, 2007)

*red cedar chips!*

Is there a market for the chips? You could sew up some dog cushions and fill them with chips to sell to the tourists! Either that or make one thousand gerbils very happy... Cobble


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 9, 2007)

I had six 5 gallon buckets of cedar dust today from 3 logs.... CSMing isn't a very efficient way of getting lumber from logs is it...

Ian


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 9, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I had six 5 gallon buckets of cedar dust today from 3 logs.... CSMing isn't a very efficient way of getting lumber from logs is it...
> 
> Ian



Efficient is a relative term.


----------



## dustytools (Jun 9, 2007)

cobbler said:


> Is there a market for the chips? You could sew up some dog cushions and fill them with chips to sell to the tourists! Either that or make one thousand gerbils very happy... Cobble



I typically put all of my milling sawdust in our dog kennel for bedding. Our dogs seem to love it. Ive also heard that the cedar sawdust is a repellant for bugs and fleas as well. Not to mention it smells good.


----------



## dustytools (Jun 9, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I had six 5 gallon buckets of cedar dust today from 3 logs.... CSMing isn't a very efficient way of getting lumber from logs is it...
> 
> Ian



How did things go today Ian?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 9, 2007)

dustytools said:


> I typically put all of my milling sawdust in our dog kennel for bedding. Our dogs seem to love it. Ive also heard that the cedar sawdust is a repellant for bugs and fleas as well. Not to mention it smells good.




I read about that after my wife and I moved into a duplex that had a bad flea problem. We scattered the dust in the yard every few days for a couple of weeks, treated our dog directly and never had a problem again.

Also us it for a cover sent while hunting. Just take a bag with me to the blind and scatter some around. Very effective.


----------



## dustytools (Jun 9, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I read about that after my wife and I moved into a duplex that had a bad flea problem. We scattered the dust in the yard every few days for a couple of weeks, treated our dog directly and never had a problem again.
> 
> Also us it for a cover sent while hunting. Just take a bag with me to the blind and scatter some around. Very effective.



Ill have to try that scent blocker idea Aggie. Ive never heard of it but it does make sense. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## retoid (Apr 25, 2008)

What are some good uses for cedar sawdust? I have been milling lots and lots of cedar and have ended up with a huge pile of sawdust.
Any suggestions?


----------



## big daddio (Apr 26, 2008)

that's some good lookin' cedar there dustytools. lots of heart. smooth lookin' milling. i ain't found anybody that don't like cedar.


----------

